# Just how do you start to run anyway?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 4, 2010)

I sub a blog about college and a recent entry came up about why running is awesome besides the health benefits.

-You feel accomplished 
-It clears your head
-It's time to yourself
-Stress is diminished

But if you never run how do you get started?
I literally do little 15 second sprints here and there about 5 times on walks but...

How did some of you ever start marathoning?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 4, 2010)

I joined 24 hour fitness about 1 year 6 months ago and i was in the worse shape of my life and i was pregnant.  Now im going to "try" the honolulu marathon in a few months i think its 26 miles.

First of all you have to start slow.  Just remember to take it easy, its better to jog a longer distance than it is to full on sprint for a couple.  In the first couple of weeks i could only jog (6.0mph on the thread mill) for half a mile before i was out of breath. So this is what i did:

Warm up 1/4 mile
Jog 1/2 mile
Walk 1/2 mile
Jog 1/2 mile
Cool down 1/4 mile

After that i kept adding on 1/4 mile every 1 week (I would work out 5 times a week) After about 6 weeks i could run 3 miles non stop at 6.0 speed.  And from there i just kept working on it adding 1/4-1/2 mile every 1-2 weeks.  Now I can run about 10 miles, i think i can do more but i don't want to try.  I lift weights too so i'm sure that helped ton.  I did very light weights but i did a lot of reps 15-25 reps, 3 sets for each work out.

Even if your not able to jog 1/2 mile the first time, speed walk for how long your able to and always push your self harder the next day. If your trying to loose weight cut down on the carbs, sugary drinks, and oily foods. You will find yourself melting without even trying.


----------



## mintbear82 (Apr 4, 2010)

If you have an Ipod Touch or Iphone you could also download a couch to 5K app to help you get started with running.


----------



## kymym92 (Apr 4, 2010)

What blog is it that you were reading?


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 4, 2010)

I just recently started running in early November and now I am up to running 5 miles.  It was really slow starting at first and I actually stuck to a plan called the Couch to 5k plan.  
Cool Running :: The Couch-to-5K Running Plan

I am currently training for a 10k and I am also hoping to run a half marathon next November.

Running has helped me in so many aspects of my life.  I have lost weight, I sleep better, I burn tons of calories, I have more energy to get through my day, and my attitude is so much more positive.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_If you have an Ipod Touch or Iphone you could also download a couch to 5K app to help you get started with running._

 
Oh I saw this application on the ipod fitness list.  How did you find it?  Did you get more motivated?


----------



## mintbear82 (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_Oh I saw this application on the ipod fitness list. How did you find it? Did you get more motivated?_

 

I found C25K in the app in in the App Store. I did get me more motivated to run because you ease into running for 30 minutes. I've been using it for about 15 weeks, I'm Still on Week 3 because I need to manage my Asthma as well. Also, with this app you can start your music first and then start the app and it tells you when to run and walk.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kymym92* 

 
_What blog is it that you were reading?_

 
CollegeThrive


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 12, 2010)

*downloads app*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh hold on people! There are *2* apps by the same name!!! 
Ones by Felt Tip Inc. and the other is by Alex Stankovic! 

*Which one are you using?*


----------



## Pariah (Apr 14, 2010)

I can't tell which version of the iPhone app I have, but the icon for it is a green circle with a white figure running and it says "5K" in black on the lower right corner. It is SUCH an amazing app. I cannot run (or exercise at all, really) without music and this app is really easy to use. 

I have pretty pathetic lungs, and I've been doing this consistantly for about a month and I'm still going back and forth between weeks 1 and 2. I'm not on a schedule or putting pressure on myself to finish the program in the amount of time specified, I'm letting my body guide my pace. This mentality has kept me motivated. I've noticed a difference in my legs already (firmer, slimmer on my butt/thigh area), and last night my boyfriend pointed out that my stomach looks slimmer and my shape more defined in general. I don't have a huge amount of weight to lose at this point (55 pounds down, 15-20 to go!), but it seems like the C25K program, watching my calories, and adding weights in lately is making a noticeable difference in a short amount of time for me.

Oh, and the route I take when I run has some pretty good size hills, which I'm sure is also contributing to my slow progress through the program...running uphill is HARD, but I feel very accomplished after the fact.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 14, 2010)

I second the coutch-to-5k program suggestion.

*But*: If you are not used to a lot of high impact training, it might be too much to run 3 times a week in the beginning, as most of the plans suggest. You can start with 2x and add a third run after a few weeks. Also: get good shoes. Not just flashy, expensive ones, but ones that really work for your feet. Go to a runners store and have them film you running, to see your step.

Oh, and third: if possible, run on dirt (like in the grass right next to the sidewalk) rather than asphalt.

I am speaking from experience. I started running last year and with a combination of too much, too soon, shoes that didn't give enough support and running on hard surfaces, I had to stop because of medial tibial inflammation after only 2 weeks. It was not fun.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *InspiredBlue* 

 
_I second the coutch-to-5k program suggestion.

*But*: If you are not used to a lot of high impact training, it might be too much to run 3 times a week in the beginning, as most of the plans suggest. You can start with 2x and add a third run after a few weeks. Also: get good shoes. Not just flashy, expensive ones, but ones that really work for your feet. Go to a runners store and have them film you running, to see your step.

Oh, and third: if possible, run on dirt (like in the grass right next to the sidewalk) rather than asphalt.

I am speaking from experience. I started running last year and with a combination of too much, too soon, shoes that didn't give enough support and running on hard surfaces, I had to stop because of medial tibial inflammation after only 2 weeks. It was not fun._

 

That also messes me up! I twist my knee a little and then my workout plans go on a hiatus for months!


I always thought it was safe to run on the asphalt, but not the sidewalk. New things, new things...


----------



## InspiredBlue (Apr 16, 2010)

Concrete < Asphalt < Dirt


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Couch to 5K is a great way to get started. I personally just tried to run a little further each time I ran, or to run as much as possible during a certain amount of time (ex. run/walk for 30 minutes) or for a certain distance. I feel like the key is running slow. When you're first starting, there's no need to run fast--you'll just exhaust yourself and feel discouraged that you can only run for a few minutes.


----------

